# West Michigan - Western 10'+ mini loader plow



## framer1901 (Dec 18, 2005)

Western Heavy Duty 10' + 18" side extensions on skid steer blank

I have the original plow side truck mount portion as well

$1200.00


----------



## JFon101231 (Dec 5, 2008)

Good deal!
Wanna sell to me with the Wacker loader?


----------



## framer1901 (Dec 18, 2005)

No loader!


----------



## JFon101231 (Dec 5, 2008)

I meant for extra 

Is that a WL30 or 32? Take it you like it? Almost bought one in the Spring but was a day late. Seems like would be good fit for me.


----------



## framer1901 (Dec 18, 2005)

I forget what it was, we rented it - one size bigger than the 30. 

A lot of electronics, a lot of rpms, real rough ride - a lot of money. We were going to buy it but didn't - good or bad decision, don't know.


----------



## JFon101231 (Dec 5, 2008)

Must be 32 b/c doesn't look big enough to be a 37.

Thanks for feedback, GLWS on the blade, if it was closer I'd scoop it up.


----------

